# Tryed something different



## Bone pile (Aug 13, 2014)

My cousin gave me an antler that had some skull on it so I gave carving a try.the horns are made from antler also,wish I would have had some dark horn material. all in all it came out all right. 
Bone pile


----------



## Pablo (Aug 13, 2014)

Bone pile... man that is really nice. Really creative idea... wish I has thought of it first, dang!


----------



## RBM (Aug 13, 2014)

Another awesome basket.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 14, 2014)

very nice sir


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 14, 2014)

Now that turned out nice


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 14, 2014)

AWESOME job Roger, looks like you have been walking the beach by your house


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2014)

That looks great, Roger.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Lobo69ss (Aug 25, 2014)

Roger... is there anything you can`t make look good?   As always an impressive job...


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 26, 2014)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 26, 2014)

RBM said:


> Another awesome basket.


 I think my Aunt Rebecka , Becha wove that basket. Sure looks like her work. She was not a native Gullah nor Geetchie. She even taught me how to do it. When I was a mere child.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice Basket.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Oct 4, 2014)

Roger, love you and hate you at the same time.


----------

